
Show HN: Start a small crowdfunding campaign to prove product demand - andygor
https://funduf.com
======
rememberlenny
Hah. I just did this (yesterday) with Kickstarter. Hit 140% of goal in 24
hours.

I made a write up around what I wanted to do. I made a quick video at work
summarizing my key points. And I set a $100 goal.

13 people contributed. More than half of them are total strangers.

This does work and can also be encouraging for feedback.

[https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/rememberlenny/new-
publi...](https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/rememberlenny/new-public-art-
foundation-a-genealogy-of-public-st)

~~~
ecesena
Very cool idea, congrats -- we're spending more than a month creating a KS
campaign, but I like this concept to move super quickly just to get feedback!

------
sebslomski
Cool! Here's some feedback:

\- keep in mind you need a privacy page. GDPR is a real thing by now.

\- How about adding a pricing/ plans page? Is there something to pay upfront
for me?

\- There are _loads_ [0] of crowdfunding platforms. What makes your's
different to them?

\- I really like the simplicity of the design! Great work!

[0] [https://www.godaddy.com/garage/top-20-crowdfunding-
platforms...](https://www.godaddy.com/garage/top-20-crowdfunding-platforms/)

~~~
pnenp
I think "make GDPR compliant" should come much later. Most new businesses
fail. In that case, any time you spent on GDPR will have been a waste.

~~~
sebslomski
Agreed

------
maximp
How is this any different from any other crowdfunding platform?

------
fabricexpert
Looks nice but it just links you to a typeform. Probably needs it's own
campaign to get started properly

~~~
andygor
It links to a form, cause we need to moderate campaigns. Just describe your
projects and Dima will answer.

~~~
fabricexpert
You should add a message to the end of the typeform explaining that :)

~~~
andygor
You are right. Thanks!

------
yazr
Off topic. Is there any service to do a "marketing campaign" for a product
launch ?!

So if we have a working app page, we throw $X at it, and see how many users we
can get ?

~~~
pavlov
Google AdWords, Facebook ads, Twitter promoted posts.

In my limited experience, Twitter is effective for tech/early-adopter products
whereas Facebook works for consumer stuff. AdWords is kind of a middle-of-the-
road that seems to require quite a bit of tweaking and attention to get your
keywords even in the right ballpark, otherwise it’s useless. The two social
media platforms know a lot more about their audiences, so you can do targeting
more easily based on interests and demographics.

------
epynonymous
just fyi, bit.ly doesnt work in china, so i’m not able to use this, but i’m
pretty sure that your target market isnt china at this moment.

how does this differ from indiehackers or others? my impression is that the
barrier to entry is lower in terms of less forms to fill i.e. 5 minutes, but i
was stuck after sending my email.

what kind of volumes do you have in terms of users that are looking for new
products?

------
ginger_beer_m
If you accept crypto-currency, they don't need to wait 3 days until they see
the money in the bank account.

~~~
thecatspaw
crypto is highly volatile however, and you dont know if you're gonna have the
same buying power, a tenth of it, or 5 times of it within a months time.

~~~
ginger_beer_m
Take the volatile crypto (e.g. bitcoin or ethereum) and immediately sell them
for stablecoins like DAI to retain the buying power.
[https://medium.com/@james_3093/the-dai-stablecoin-is-a-
game-...](https://medium.com/@james_3093/the-dai-stablecoin-is-a-game-changer-
for-ethereum-and-the-entire-cryptocurrency-ecosystem-13fb412d1e75).

Anyway if the fundraising is over a short period of time, maybe even a
volatile crypto might do the job.

------
j45
Trycelery.com might be a useful platform too. Not affiliated.

------
kermittd
Just submitted a project! What's next?

------
going_to_800
Good idea.

